# Feedback?



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

I recently had an idea. I need to write a paper by this Friday on what Galois theory is, in general. My adviser wants me to work on it so that I add a little more each week. The problem is that the material is a little higher level than anything I've learned in math so far, so I need to learn about Galois theory to begin with. He wants me to be able to present it in a way that is understandable to my fellow classmates, who have not had higher training in abstract algebra than group theory. I figure that one way I could go about this is revising my paper weekly and posting it here for some feedback. I might do this for some of my other classes, so Introduction to Macroeconomics, Forensic Chemistry, Physics (mostly electronics and magnetism), electronic circuits, topology, and Differential Equations are the other options. 

What do you think of this idea? Would you give me some feedback? Which topics would you prefer to hear about? I figure this way, everyone involved learns something. When I've graduated, I'll probably move on to other topics I'm learning about on my own. Also, as background for Galois theory, if enough people are willing to help me with my papers, I will start off with some basic group theory and ring/field theory.


----------



## EaRMo (Nov 10, 2008)

I'd like to help--if I can...


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Alright, thanks! It will really be a major help. My last project was quite the flop, mostly because I was unable to present my project in simpler terms. If I have someone who isn't acquainted with group and field theory, it may be even more helpful than having an expert in those theories. (It's called the curse of knowledge, a very fascinating phenomenon.) 

Also, is there a particular topic, apart from my senior project, you'd like to hear about? 

Who else?


----------



## EaRMo (Nov 10, 2008)

It does make sense that someone like me would be a good testbed for this stuff: someone who's of above-average intelligence, but has little in-depth knowledge of high-level math and science. I'll need a bit of background, but that's what Wikipedia is for. 

Speaking of which, I read through the Wikipedia article on Galois theory, and... yeah. That's pretty hard-core. Actually, I'll have to go through the articles on group and field theory, as well. And then I'll likely have to go through the articles leading into those subjects... (Don't worry; I like to learn.)

Of your list of classes, Forensic Chemistry, Physics, and electronics circuits sound the most interesting to me, but I'm willing to learn about virtually anything. Do you know of any good online resources for those topics? Other than Wikipedia, that is.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Well, I was planning on writing a post on background group theory so that we could discuss it; whatever you don't understand, you can ask me. Perhaps you can see a flaw where I can't. 

Anyway, another very good (I'd say better than Wiki, for math knowledge, anyway) is MathWorld. One thing I don't like about going through online websites for information is that it's not presented in as well-structured a presentation as I'd like. I have to cross-reference many different pages, interrupt reading one article to find out what one word means, and so on. At least with MathWorld, I think the articles are simple enough to understand, given a little background, without oversimplifying the topic. 

As for the other topics, none in particular stand out. Well, maybe HowStuffWorks for some of the topics in electronics and physics. I definitely like the articles there, partly because the articles are broken up into pages, rather than a monolithic page you have to keep scrolling down. The format of an HSW article appeals to and tricks my mind into thinking there's less to drudge through than a Wiki article (I have an attention problem, but I wouldn't quite say it's ADD).


----------



## EaRMo (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks for the links! I was already semi-familiar with HowStuffWorks. Also, answers.com might be helpful. *deep breath* Okay. Let's hear about group theory.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Sure thing. 

As soon as I finish some more homework (ugh, the drudgery), I'll refresh my memory of group theory and do a post. =D

Again, thank you so much for agreeing to review the paper drafts!


----------



## EaRMo (Nov 10, 2008)

No problem.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

I'll be happy to give some feedback.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks. I really appreciate it. =D

btw, my adviser was very pleased with my progress thus far and my presentation. roud:


----------



## EaRMo (Nov 10, 2008)

Kudos! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Well, it looks like he'll have to be disappointed now. I have to turn in my 1-2 page paper tomorrow, and I've barely started it. Wish me luck. :dry:


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*Good luck? *


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Is that meant to be a question?


----------

